# Plywood



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I know this has nothing to do with routers but I like this forum best, Can plywood be planed, that is can it's thickness be changed by running it through and bench top planner?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Berry

Yes, But it plays hell with the blades and at some point you are not going with the grain and will get big chips poping out and going round and round inside the planer.
I don't recommend it but what the heck go for it but make small cuts.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Berry, plywood is not designed to be planed. Perhaps if we knew what you were trying to accomplish we could give other options?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I would not even consider it.....


----------

